# Another Capetonian



## Morris Rozen (Jul 7, 2014)

Greetings all.

Looking forward to spending some time exploring what this site has to offer.

I think I am the 3rd recent brother of Lodge de Goede Verwachting to have joined this month.


----------



## Justin Buirski (Jul 7, 2014)

Indeed, you would be the confirmed third. Not sure whether RWBro. Avron also became a member. He certainly perused the site.

Play around and feel free to ask for help should you need it.




Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Justin Buirski (Jul 7, 2014)

Me again. Can I suggest you look for a profile pic. What about the GLSA23 crest?



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello and welcome to you.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Greetings & salutations!


----------



## Mike Martin (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello from England


----------

